# butane method(thc extraction)



## stonedsmithy (May 13, 2007)

get 600ml coke bottle pack it with choped up leaf .make a small hole in the lid ,screw lid on bottle turn upside down make a small hole on bottom of bottle (hole size so the fitting off the butane can is nice an tight)then pump your butane into the bottle ,have a bowl or somethng so the butane coming out the other end with the small hole can drip into.Use 2 butane cans per 600ml weed packed bottle one all the butane liquid has dript through into your bowl then sit the in another bowl that has luke warm water this will take out the acess butane an there you have it whats left over is your honey oil


----------



## mardoc (May 13, 2007)

is there pressure involved with this system? or does the butane just blow through the bottle?
 If theres pressure like I'm imagining, a coke bottle is definately not what it should be constructed out of, butane is pretty expansive and explosive.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2007)

*To all of the members on this site; Please remember that if you perform this method, it can kill you. That's no joke and nothing to take lightly. NEVER get high while you are working with explosive chemicals. ALWAYS use total safety when using explosive chemicals.*

*NEVER do this while inside a building or any structure that will contain the fumes.*

*PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE be careful if you decide to do this.*

*This is why:*

******************
*Marijuana Activist Dies Following Explosion*
Sunday, November 2, 2003
by James Gordon
from The Ottawa Citizen

A local Canadian activist has died. He apparently blew himself up while attempting to extract THC with butane.

Don Appleby died of his injuries suffered in an Oct. 12 explosion while he was trying to make "Honey oil" using marijuana and butane.

By injecting butane into a plastic container with the plant in it, he hoped to make a concentrated oil he could use. Friends suspect he then tried to light a joint, igniting an explosion that blew the bathroom door off its hinges.


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 14, 2007)

yeah mate it does pressurise but when it does you stop puttin the butane in let pressure drop then squirt more butane in just keep repeating this(youd have to b very wasted or just plain stupid to keep pumpin in butane when ya can clearly see the bottle pressurising) an this method is one of the most safest ways beacuse there is no flame,heat involved just warm water to burn off the butane


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

i dont get it what do you sit in the warm water lol sorry im stoned lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 14, 2007)

The butane is in liquid form, so drips out the hole in the bottom with the oil. As the gas heats up, it evaporates, leaving just the oil behind.

Putting your liquid butane in a container of warm water will speed up the evaporation.

I used the same method, but used tough pvc pipe with 2 screw on lids at either end. These things will not explode. It was 2 foot long. 

I would be very nervous using a small coke bottle.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2007)

lol im not going to do it lol just wonderin what the water was for i usually dont make hash or oil out of the rest of my plants when you have 4 pounds you really dont care about alittle bit of has or oil lol might give it a try tho lol


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2007)

A little note regarding the butane.
Coleman fuel and "camping" type butane (cheap stuff) will contain a chemical called "methyl Marcaptan" This is what gives it "smell" so you can tell if there is a leak. Its really bad for the body. It does not go away during the extraction process. Also some of the cheap butanes will also be mixed with propane. 

Stick with higher "cleaner" brands such as Colibri. Always check the MSDS prior to using. Member "Useless" used a "mirror" test which is in the Hash section that shows the difference between good clean butane and cheap butane containing methyl marcaptan and other additives/impurities. 

Leave Useless some +rep. when you stop by the thread....prolly one of the most useful posts regarding health and safety in the making of butane oil. Thanks Useless.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2852&highlight=Butane


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2007)

yup yup one reason i would never do it lol much rather smoke a bowl of bud lol


----------



## superdude (Aug 25, 2008)

The price for a safe extractor may be a bit more but how much is your health worth?
You guys may want to do a search on tamisium extractors. They have a small table top version for sale. I am not sure how it works yet.

If anyone has any knowledge of butane maybe they can figure it out and post a reply?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 25, 2008)

Firstly...YOU ARE POISONING YOURSELF W/ PLASTIC ADULTERANTS! This will adversely effect your health! NEVER NEVER NEVER USE ANY SORT OF PLASTIC, THIS WILL BREAK DOWN CONTAMINANTS LET ALONE WHAT KIND OF butane you are utilizing!Please use s/s nipples w/ 2 s/s/ endcaps if you're going to do this! Me, I extract using Everclear evap'ed down to gooey green goodness!Placing it in a dbl blr would speed up ther process but NEVER INDOORS EITHER!YIKES GUYS, WHAT ARE U THINKIN?


----------



## massproducer (Sep 4, 2008)

The plastic that you don't want to use is PVC, not PET, PET is actually very good with both gases and solvents, but PVC is not the safest as in for your health.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Sep 4, 2008)

They sell a stainless steel turkey baster at Linens N Things that is around $7. Tear off the needle and the squeezy thing at the other end and you are good to go. I just stuff it and wrap the end with coffee filters, head out back and shoot a can thru it onto a plate. I let the plate evaporate over warm water over night and it's done.
Be careful people!

You know what they say...
Oily to bed, oily to rise:bong1:

***My ideas and statements are really quite stupid, dont listen to me. Live life at your own risk


----------



## zipflip (Sep 4, 2008)

spite wat they say bout PVC wit solvents (i.e butane)
  i still made an extractor myself for under 5$ at local hardware store. u can get a quite lengthy piece of pvc of any diameter for round 3$ and the end caps i got for like 47 cents each i think.
 i cut my 4 foot piece pvc bout 10 inches in length and drilled one hole in center of cap  the size of butane nozzle 
 took other cap and drilled numerous holes in it for drain of the oils. 
  i then placed 3 regular coffee filters on one end and  slammed the end cap wit numerous holes drilled over the filters and onto the length of pipe.
  i suppose u can get threaded or non threaded end caps  but i got jus plain non threaded ones. they seal pretty nice.
  i haven't changed the coffee filters either the last 4 times i made it either. they still seem fine as filtering goes. no residual plant matter comin thru neither.
  here's some pix of wat i made.
View attachment 77619
View attachment 77620


no if someone could explain wat the hype bout usin PVC wit solvents such as butane is i'd appreciate it. i just hear that its not good. well in wat way an in comparison to some other types of materials to use as extractors etc...
  either way this one i made works great and end product is far better than the iso oil IMO.  
  thanks


----------



## massproducer (Sep 4, 2008)

It is not just PVC with solvents, it is PVC in general, but especially with solvents, and I don't think it is hype.

PVC - The Poison Plastic

PVC (polyvinyl chloride) plastic, commonly referred to as vinyl, is one of the most hazardous consumer products ever created.  PVC is dangerous to human health and the environment throughout its entire life cycle, at the factory, in our homes, and in the trash.  Our bodies are contaminated with poisonous chemicals released during the PVC lifecycle, such as mercury, dioxins, and phthalates, which may pose irreversible life-long health threats.  When produced or burned, PVC plastic releases dioxins, a group of the most potent synthetic chemicals ever tested, which can cause cancer and harm the immune and reproductive systems.


----------



## leafminer (Sep 28, 2008)

Instead of using inflammable butane, why not non-inflammable Freon so we can increase the ozone hole at the same time? :doh: 
Butane is worse than CO2 for the environment. Hey, I could use chloroform instead and have a chloroform party at the same time ...


----------

